# Clear Fork Mohican Park



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone have an idea when/if the Clear Fork in the park will be stocked with rainbows this fall?


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

*Clear Fork River Fishery*
Each fall since 1992, the Ohio Division of Wildlife (DOW) has stocked the Clear Fork River with yearling brown trout in the fall of the year. Browns have been stocked in both the lower Clear Fork River below the Pleasant Hill dam in the Mohican State Park and in the upper Clear Fork River above the reservoir in the Butler and Bellville area (see map).

Recent studies by DOW fisheries biologists have shown that survival of brown trout in the section of the stream flowing through the Mohican State Park is very poor, with few fish reaching the legal harvestable size of 12-inches. Poor survival is attributed to the warm water released from the Pleasant Hill dam into the lower river. Starting in 2018, the DOW will alter the stocking program in the Mohican State Park by releasing harvestable-sized rainbow trout in the spring as a “put and take “ program. Yearling browns will no longer be stocked in the Clear Fork River below Pleasant Hill Reservoir.

The DOW will continue to stock yearling brown trout in the upper Clear Fork River with 7,000 to 8,000 trout each fall. There are sufficient numbers of cold-water springs in the watershed to keep river temperatures beneath the lethal water temperature threshold of 75 F. The stream has an abundance of aquatic invertebrates that serve as a food source and holding structure for brown trout to thrive.

The eight-inch long yearling trout are released into the Clear Fork River at access points along bridges in the Butler-Bellville area. After 2.5 years in the river, brown trout grow to an average 12-inches. At this size, state fishing regulations allow anglers to harvest two trout per day. However, most fly fishers practice catch and release to sustain the fishery and allow for much larger browns to be caught in the future. While not common, browns over 20 inches and weighing several pounds are caught (and released) each year from the upper Clear Fork River (see pictures).

Most stretches of the upper Clear Fork River have not been channelized and are bordered by wooded riparian zones. Tree falls, boulders and rocks help create deep pools and runs, excellent habitat for trout and their aquatic insect and minnow prey. Terrestrial insects also provide food in the summer. A hatch chart (provided) gives fly fisherman guidance to what dry flies should be selected as well as nymph and emerger patterns to fish.

Most of the upper Clear Fork River flows through private property, and permission should be obtained before fishing, especially if the land is posted. Land bordering the river by the Wade & Gatton Nursery is open to the public as well as where the river flows through the municipalities of Butler and Bellville. Anglers using common courtesy and not littering will help keep these waters available to the public.

A USGS water level monitoring station recently has been installed (2015) in the Clear Fork River at Bellville (https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?03131982). The river is usually fishable when water flows are less than 50 cubic feet per second (CFS). After heavy rainfalls, it may take the stream several days to clear and drop to a fishable level.

We encourage anglers to report their fishing experience to Skip Nault (Contact Us). Not only will this help those planning to visit and fish the stream, but also we will report these results to the Ohio DOW. This will help them manage this excellent brown trout fishery.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought the state quit the browns and went with rainbows.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I was there this past weekend, camped in Mohican and Fly Fished the Clearfork in the state park. Caught a lot of rock bass , dink smallmouth and one spotted bass. As far as the Rainbows go I was told they should be stocked by the second week of October, and while it is a put and take fishery, a few survive and can be caught even in the middle of the summer.
They stopped stocking Browns in that part of the Clearfork in 2018, however there is a small population still present, I have seen proof of that first hand.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Govbarney said:


> I was there this past weekend, camped in Mohican and Fly Fished the Clearfork in the state park. Caught a lot of rock bass , dink smallmouth and one spotted bass. As far as the Rainbows go I was told they should be stocked by the second week of October, and while it is a put and take fishery, a few survive and can be caught even in the middle of the summer.
> They stopped stocking Browns in that part of the Clearfork in 2018, however there is a small population still present, I have seen proof of that first hand.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Any word on if they are stocking Malabar farms pond again this year?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I haven't heard anything about the farm.


----------

